# WoW Anfänger Mitspieler gesucht



## ManuRey (19. August 2015)

Guten Tag 

Ich habe vor kurzem zum ersten Mal mit WoW begonnen und jetzt die Starter Version bis Level 20 gespielt. 
Meine Frage ist nun ob es noch neue Spieler wie ich gibt, die Lust haben gemeinsam zu zocken. 

Kurz zu mir. 
Ich bin 19 Jahre, komme aus Österreich und wie gesagt ein kompletter Neuling in sachen WoW. 
Eigentlich habe ich mich generell nur eher selten in die MMO Szene gewagt 

Ideal wäre es wenn du über 16 Jahre wärst 

Also, melde dich wenn du Lust hast


----------



## Myrima (15. September 2015)

Hey du kannst mich ja mal anschreiben würde dich gerne werben und dir unter die arme greifen ich bin 26 jahre alt ^^


----------

